# Next R4 Kernel coming soon!



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

*Next R4 Kernel coming soon!*
Great news for R4 owners
*Update*: I was just informed that the new kernel, currently under development, won't be ready before a month or so. I have personally no idea why it's taking so long, I haven't been told anything else. As soon as I know more I will report it here.



As you may remember, I have the chance to be in contact with members of the R4 team and I regularly ask them about R4 kernel updates. Well, today's a lucky day: they've finally accepted to disclose information regarding the next update! So here is what I've gathered:
 *SDHC Support*: I never thought this would be possible, but the exact words they used (_"It Will support SDHC Card"_) leaves no room for doubt! SDHC, which stands for Secure Digital High Capacity, supports microSD cards capacities up to 32 Gigabytes!
 *Wii Connectivity*: it appears the next kernel will have fixed Wii connectivity. This feature is notably used in the Pokémon Diamond/Pearl games.
 *Game fixes*: although they haven't explicitely suggested it, I do believe and hope that the next firmware will fix compatibility for important games such as Worms Open Warfare 2 and others, that require the ARM7 Fix to work.
 *Release date*: they told me they hoped the new firmware would be ready before the end of the week, but they weren't too sure about that so I wouldn't be expecting it anytime soon.
As always, I recommend that you don't get your hopes up as this is only a provisional list of features (I'm particularly doubtful about SDHC support, but we'll see) but at least we now have a clue about the next update! I'll keep you informed as soon as I receive more information.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't wait *yay*


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 8, 2007)

From what I read adding SDHC support is possible from a firmware update, some other devices have done it already.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> From what I read adding SDHC support is possible from a firmware update, some other devices have done it already.


Yes but the R4 has not allowed for firmware updates in the past - only _loader_ updates so it will be interesting to see if they do release a new actual firmware. Many people believe the firmware chip is not re-writeable. Maybe SDHC support can be added through the loader? Who knows...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 8, 2007)

Hahaha!

Oh happy days!


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Oct 8, 2007)

hmmmm...maybe SDHC will be compatible but how fast will the R4 be able to read it?


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy shit, if the SDHC support is true that will be amazing (and a kick in the shins for the Supercard SDHC, heh).


----------



## Retal (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I read adding SDHC support is possible from a firmware update, some other devices have done it already.
> ...


So basically you'll need to buy an R4v2 then.


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a great update if they can pull it all off, makes the R4 up there with the best DS cards available and at a great price.


----------



## Kouta (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know whether to get this or the upcoming M3 Real.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> ...



They've already said there isn't going to be a new R4..


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Oct 8, 2007)

So will now all kiddies stop whining now with the R4 is dead, the R4 sucks etc..?





I hope so!!!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 8, 2007)

w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!

PaRtY TiMe!!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 8, 2007)

To have SDHC support, they're going to HAVE to flash the chip in the R4.   How can you have it in just a loader when it currently can't read an SDHC card?


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is great news if they pull it off. October has been a great month so far this will be the cherry on the top.
They could have added SDHC to the new R4's in the redesign as the PCB is different if you look at the photo's. Which would mean owners of the old one would be out of luck with sdhc. I just hope not. (This is not fact just my thoughts)
R4 images


----------



## kaktus.ds (Oct 8, 2007)

WEEEEEIIIII!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I really needed an update, but damn! This is GREAT news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh, and I guess you could put a firmware update together with the loader on the microSD, SD in R4, R4 in DS, boot it up, and the firmware gets updated... right? That's the only way I can think of anyway, but who knows? We'll just have to wait and see.
The R4 team has AFAIK never lied about an update at least. So if they say SDHC support is coming, you can be damn sure it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








QUOTE(Lee79 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> This is great news if they pull it off. October has been a great month so far this will be the cherry on the top.
> They could have added SDHC to the new R4's in the redesign as the PCB is different if you look at the photo's. Which would mean owners of the old one would be out of luck with sdhc. I just hope not. (This is not fact just my thoughts)
> R4 images


I really hope you're wrong about that, but I guess that's possible.


----------



## Noobix (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL...about time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, I'll never betray/cheat on my R4!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Almost party time.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I read adding SDHC support is possible from a firmware update, some other devices have done it already.
> ...



Well we can't even know if the PIC is programable via the card it self or not ( though we can suspect it isn't) but there might be some way for SDHC through loader if the PIC  has an handeling method ( knows the starts location/block size)


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> This is great news if they pull it off. October has been a great month so far this will be the cherry on the top.
> They could have added SDHC to the new R4's in the redesign as the PCB is different if you look at the photo's. Which would mean owners of the old one would be out of luck with sdhc. I just hope not. (This is not fact just my thoughts)
> R4 images



Yah, I noticed that too, there are more tracks on the pcb under the sd slot for the new R4 redesign,
that was exactly what i was thinking


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 8, 2007)

Finally !!!
So I will choose R4 for my brother too.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 8, 2007)

I am very very doubtful about SDHC support as well. If they can pull it off though ...


----------



## badzman (Oct 8, 2007)

my cousin got a R4 and that would be a good news.....now hope the same for my EZV.


----------



## OSW (Oct 8, 2007)

why write when these people expressed my thoughts in order.



QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Holy shit, if the SDHC support is true that will be amazing (and a kick in the shins for the Supercard SDHC, heh).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff0rx (Oct 8, 2007)

So after this, what advantages will the CycloDS have over the R4?


----------



## calvin_0 (Oct 8, 2007)

wow MicroSDHC support?....that mean we get a bios update?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Puff0rx @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> So after this, what advantages will the CycloDS have over the R4?


Off the top of my head. An in-game menu with brightness adjustment, 3 level slow-motion, contrary to opinion; a nicer GUI, integrated multi-language OS, and direct support for EZ-3in1 pack support.

And no. I'm no fan-boy. These are just the facts.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 8, 2007)

I wonder if the SDHC is only for the new R4 (that has no spring)
because they change the MicroSD slot, maybe older one might mot support


----------



## Evilkoko (Oct 8, 2007)

This is awesome news, even though I barely have time to play my DS now. Not one single regret to purchasing the R4, single greatest purchase in my life


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Puff0rx @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So after this, what advantages will the CycloDS have over the R4?
> ...



At Least with the r4 you dont need a pocket knife to get the micro sd card out.
The Cyclo Ds Evo has the worst possible card slot of any card on the market.
The r4 team have done an amazing job with the new case now we just need an awesome loader update with a nicer gui but hey it does the job.

Cheers Shane


----------



## xalphax (Oct 8, 2007)

SDHC...wii connectivity... sounds just to good to be true.

R4 is a great card with good support, no doubt about that!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Puff0rx @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So after this, what advantages will the CycloDS have over the R4?
> ...




Awesome, that means it doesn't have anything substantially better than the R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cycloDS kids can finally get off their high horse  (not you shaun) 

"so will now all kiddies stop whining now with the R4 is dead, the R4 sucks etc..?"

I really hope so. All we need now is a nice gui and the kids that got the cyclo will have wasted all that money for nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well I guess the few features the cyclo has over the R4 might be worth it for someone) and don't get me wrong the CycloDS is a nice card, I just don't see the point in getting one if your old card can do basically the same things


----------



## adgloride (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope the SDHC is for all the R4 cards.  I have the old one.  If it is for all the R4 cards,  the R4 will have kept its crown as the best slot 1 device.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> I hope the SDHC is for all the R4 cards.Â I have the old one.Â If it is for all the R4 cards,Â the R4 will have kept its crown as the best slot 1 device.



hope that too, cause I just buy R4 old version 1 week ago.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 8, 2007)

R4 all the way!
Unbelievable SDHC support which is most controversial here. Could anyone see any updates on hacken.cc for this particular point
Great news really impressed
And excellent work GBAtemp


----------



## robi (Oct 8, 2007)

Even if it's just the newer ones, it's not like they are depriving you of a feature that was promised when you bought the unit. It's just nice to see that they support their old customers.

Maybe I'm just used to the DS-X team...


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 8, 2007)

Great news


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 8, 2007)

.


----------



## bangchikipupu (Oct 8, 2007)

any experts would like to share if this is possible? sdhc support tru software update?

btw i know if i buy sdhc card today there will be micro sd card reader included but is it possible that current card readers can support sdhc flash memory too?


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

Just one little thing:

I asked them for more details about SDHC: "is this going to be a firmware update or a new product?"
and I was answered "should be firmware".


----------



## recover (Oct 8, 2007)

First: about time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> hope that too, cause I just buy R4 old version 1 week ago.


Yeh, I'm a little jealous about the new shell (my spring loader is behaving bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
I bought the old version a while ago, and want the new shell


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(bangchikipupu @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> any experts would like to share if this is possible? sdhc support tru software update?
> 
> btw i know if i buy sdhc card today there will be micro sd card reader included but is it possible that current card readers can support sdhc flash memory too?




It could be. We don't know much about the PIC the R4 uses ( there is no datasheet for it) and it could be possible that there is a way to write to it . 

I highly doubt software is possible since the PIC first job is to 'mount' the cart and load the loader files  and SDHC has a different address / sector length then SD.


----------



## Hit (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky me i choose for R4


----------



## Tylon (Oct 8, 2007)

This is awesome news!
The R4 Team has amazed me again.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Just one little thing:
> 
> I asked them for more details about SDHC: "is this going to be a firmware update or a new product?"
> and I was answered "should be firmware".


If the update for SDHC really is via a firmware update... maybe that's what took them so long? I mean if they really have been able to add SDHC support to all R4's, I'm sure the process of figuring out HOW to do it was long and difficult. So if this all turns out to be true in the sense we're thinking, I give a nice pat on the back to the R4 guys for doing a great job.

HOWEVER, if it only works on say... the newer R4s/An even newer unreleased version of the R4... then I am greatly disappointed! Although... looking at the current prices of SDHC, I might just buy a new R4 because of the luxury of extra space. I really do need it... Hate having to delete a game to add new ones... Anyways...

Regardless of how this turns out, really looking forward to the update! (mostly to see the outcome of this whole questionable SDHC support issue, because honestly... the Wii connectivity issue isn't a concern of mine as I own Pokemon, and Worms... well you could play it anyways...)


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, if it only works on say... the newer R4s/An even newer unreleased version of the R4... then I am greatly disappointed!


really? 
imho, it's only normal that the current R4s don't support SDHC, so I would be gladly surprised if they could upgrade the firmware so as to implement SDHC support.
However if they had to release a new product, I would only find it normal, no big surprise here.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant disappointed about the wait for a new kernel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As then there really is no excuse for the wait. I wouldn't mind the wait if they somehow figured out how to get SDHC support, as I said just before saying that part.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


I see what you mean, yeah. What have they been doing all this time? hopefully something useful


----------



## ackers (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome news! Although I don't own a Wii and 2gb is plenty enough for me.

All I really want is a new GUI... and that's about it. But gd news!


----------



## mattyb89 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fantastic news finally glad to hear something from the R4 team hope it goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 8, 2007)

hmmm intresting, but i doubt the new update will have sdhc  support, not that i need it as they are too expensive. its good about the other stuff though, i really wish they would add full touch screen support for the menu  and switch those screens around.


----------



## nab (Oct 8, 2007)

I was on the fringe of buying an EzFlash V.... I guess the possibility of SDHC might have won me over


----------



## bobrules (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job r4 team once again!


----------



## roboz (Oct 8, 2007)

Chorus: Hallelujah


----------



## badzman (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(nab @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> I was on the fringe of buying an EzFlash V.... I guess the possibility of SDHC might have won me over



dun worry according to both R4 and EZV teams that there are no plans for new line of products replacing the currently ones.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 8, 2007)

hmm... all i really have to say is.. W00T!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rest0re (Oct 8, 2007)

this proof again that r4 team sucks ass!!!11 r4 sucks because it doesn't have leds like ds-x. dancing leds are the key to get the girls, so r4 team sucks. i think they're gayz


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> this proof again that r4 team sucks ass!!!11 r4 sucks because it doesn't have leds like ds-x. dancing leds are the key to get the girls, so r4 team sucks. i think they're gayz



well DSX sucks!


----------



## SnickS (Oct 8, 2007)

Great, the R4 team is really the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't care less about SDHC (or something like that) support, but Wii Connectivity would be great.
So what that we had too wait a bit longer for this update, they previously released an update every month, this time it took something like 2 months. That's still good, in my opinion.


----------



## qjopera (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Puff0rx @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> So after this, what advantages will the CycloDS have over the R4?




in-game translation, slo-mo if r4 hasn't done it already. uses cyclo micro and 3-1 for ram supports 3-1 rumble loading of .nds files via DSlinux and DSOrganize


----------



## bobrules (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe there are more changes we just don't know yet.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 8, 2007)

that wii connectivity is great update, but not many games use it anyway. only pokemon right?


----------



## Noobix (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> this proof again that r4 team sucks ass!!!11 r4 sucks because it doesn't have leds like ds-x. dancing leds are the key to get the girls, so r4 team sucks. i think they're gayz




You should get banned for such sacrilege! 

Everyone who's already got an R4 knows it rocks!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you wanna have leds get a DS-X, (I hear it works great with picking up girls, but you must have the pink DS too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
If you want to play backups of your legitimately owned DSgames get an R4!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps - You should get banned for being homophobic!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 8, 2007)

The R4 Team rocks! They keep fixing the features I want to buy another cart for!

The best thing is that this is probably true. The last time, Costello was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@TaMs: yeah, only Pokémon Diamond and Pearl use it, but it's still nice (for other games).

I will probably not use SDHC for a long time, but I wanted to buy another cart for in the future. I guess I was wrong: the firmware IS rewritable!


----------



## Foie (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome!  But really, unless you are using the R4 for movies and music, anything over 2GB is really unnecessary IMO.  But still, I'm glad to see that they are implementing this support nonetheless.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

FANTASTIC NEWS!

The R4 Team are not dead!

YIPPY!


----------



## qjopera (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this proof again that r4 team sucks ass!!!11 r4 sucks because it doesn't have leds like ds-x. dancing leds are the key to get the girls, so r4 team sucks. i think they're gayz
> ...




U are right I hate DS-X too besides R4,cyclo evolution and acekard r.p.g are the best carts as of now unless you need motion like on the neoflash R6-GOLD. other than that R4 acekard and cyclo are my favorites


----------



## qjopera (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Noobix @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this proof again that r4 team sucks ass!!!11 r4 sucks because it doesn't have leds like ds-x. dancing leds are the key to get the girls, so r4 team sucks. i think they're gayz
> ...




besides more gayz means more girlz!!!!!!!!!! so If you want more single ladies then I suggest you tolerate gay people without gay guys there would not be enough hot single women out there. We need more gayz so they are MORE GIRLZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rest0re (Oct 8, 2007)

acekard rpg ftw!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Awesome!Â But really, unless you are using the R4 for movies and music, anything over 2GB is really unnecessary IMO.Â But still, I'm glad to see that they are implementing this support nonetheless.


Well, what else do you use your R4 for then? Do you download illegal games or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding


----------



## wrathek (Oct 8, 2007)

WOOT!! i told you ALL that the update was delayed bc of a MASSIVE upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. SDHC FTW!! (arm7 ultra fix is great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) And for all you wii ppl, so's the thing you've been askin for for like.. months.

now all i want is slo-mo and the cyclo will not even be in the back of my mind anymore


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> acekard rpg ftw!
> 
> 
> There is always one idiot which has to spoil topic.
> ...



There is no need for Slow-mo.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 8, 2007)

www.r4ds.com seem to down at the moment, is this mean they uploading this new kernel?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> www.r4ds.com seem to down at the moment, is this mean they uploading this new kernel?



it isn't coming today.

And even if it was, you dont take down a website to upload a file onto the server.


i belive R4DS.com isn't a official Domain of the R4 Team.

I think it is a Domain for someone person who is selling R4's.

i could be wrong.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> www.r4ds.com seem to down at the moment, is this mean they uploading this new kernel?
> Definitely not. As I said, I wouldn't be expecting it anytime soon...
> 
> QUOTEThe best thing is that this is probably true. The last time, Costello was right


I'm only reporting what I've been told by the R4 team, if this turns out to be wrong don't put the blame on me


----------



## flai (Oct 8, 2007)

And you all doubted the R4 team...


----------



## Reduxed (Oct 8, 2007)

yay, i can finally get my games to play now!!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 8, 2007)

If it took this long time to make new kernel, would be great if they put some process info on the web.


----------



## skulkid (Oct 8, 2007)

does that mean the m3 simply might get the SDHC update in there updates to come?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(skulkid @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> does that mean the m3 simply might get the SDHC update in there updates to come?


I believe so. They technically use the same hardware afterall


----------



## MacGnG (Oct 8, 2007)

AWESOME!!! can't wait!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(skulkid @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > does that mean the m3 simply might get the SDHC update in there updates to come?
> ...


Yeah, I'm almost 100% certain. The only reason why there wouldn't be an update is because the M3 Team wants to force us to buy a M3 Real for the new features.

Btw, if this is going to be a firmware instead of a loader/kernel we probably can't patch it to get it work on the M3 Simply early. Damnit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully the M3 Team will be as fast as they were with the last update(s)!


----------



## cheapassdave (Oct 8, 2007)

bleh, im just glad the R4 is alive and still working. I almost doubted them for a second.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i hate how they're so secretive


----------



## Icarus (Oct 8, 2007)

Those crazy R4 guys. They've did it again !! Great news for R4 owners. They once again proved that they're still the best slot 1 cart =]


----------



## zombolo (Oct 8, 2007)

Fantastic rumors!
SDHC support (if true) would be amazing!


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, I didn't think it was possible to allow SDHC cards with only a firmware update. Thought it was something built into the unit.


----------



## Jax (Oct 8, 2007)

BOOYA!

*does the Mario*


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 8, 2007)

Although I don't plan to get a higer capacity card (I currently have a 1GB Kingston Japan and that's far more than enough) and I have no Wii, I love to see my card getting updates!

Go go M3 Simply! (Or R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hairy (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the fixes on the compatibility issue with the games that require an ARM7 fix!


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 8, 2007)

Now, if they could juuust add some ingame menu, real-time save, and slo-mo. It would really be the best cart on the market. I mean, come on if they can add SDHC support, they can also add those stupid gimmick features.


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh really? I heard from lots of people that they had to use an arm7 fix to get games to work. But i only had to use it with Worms


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2007)

32 GigaByte SDHC cards exist?! The biggest I've seen are 4 GB... Wow, if they can pull this off... WHOLE DS GAME LIBRARY! Lol, if only.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 8, 2007)

If that sdhc thing is true then hell yea!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(James B. @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> 32 GigaByte SDHC cards exist?! The biggest I've seen are 4 GB... Wow, if they can pull this off... WHOLE DS GAME LIBRARY! Lol, if only.



But it must be very expensive

alternative way is this ,but it make your DS not portable anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












How to hook HDD to DS


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2007)

holy crap. thats crazy.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 8, 2007)

32 Gigabytes is the theoretical maximum. Just because it exists does not mean it has been reached.


----------



## Flozem (Oct 8, 2007)

*checks date*

Heh - no April 1st...


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 8, 2007)

Great News!  Thanks for the scoop Costello.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still confused about the process of adding micro SDHC support.  I was encouraged when DSLink did it with a software/firmware update, then confused when SCDS One had to launch a new version to support it.

Because of those two facts, I'm assuming that it can be enabled with a software update, as long as you have the correct hardware in place on the PCB.  I wish someone with more chip/tech knowledge would clear that up for us.

Anyway, I'm just hoping they can fix the games with arm7 issues.  It would be nice to know they are staying on top of compatibility.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Remy669 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Now, if they could juuust add some ingame menu, real-time save, and slo-mo. It would really be the best cart on the market. I mean, come on if they can add SDHC support, they can also add those stupid gimmick features.


I would be nice to see some, but if they don't add it I don't care at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'd be nice to say that the R4 does everything the CycloDS Evolution does. It's still cheaper and more secure (after all you risk bricking when you update some device's firmware).


----------



## recover (Oct 8, 2007)

According to wikipedia:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As of July 2007, microSD cards are available in capacities from 64MB to 4GB (with 6GB and 8GB announced but not yet available from retailers). Cards at and beyond 4GB are available only in the newer SDHC format developed both by KingMax and by SanDisk. These have a storage density of 34 GB/cm3.
> 
> and
> 
> QUOTEOn 17th May 2007, Samsung announced that they had developed an 8GB (68 GB/cm3) MicroSD card. This exceeds the current capacity and write speed of microSD cards and can be written at 4MB/s or faster. "This is also much faster than the SD Speed Class 2 designation carried by most competing microSD cards currently on the market." As this card was just recently developed, it is not available for commercial or personal purchase yet.


----------



## superrob (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i allready got the featrues on my CycloDS Evo but its nice news anyway!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 8, 2007)

SEXY! Now R4DS as good as CycloDS!


----------



## HBK (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep, let's hope it'll be a grand firmware update. Looks very nice if this is fulfilled, and TBH, the R4 never lied - unlike the DS-X team.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope they fix some of the GBA incompatibilities.


i kid, i kid. Anyway, this their first firmware update. I'm curious how they'll achieve this. Hackers, get ready!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 8, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK??? I sold my R4 because of no SDHC support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well that and the fact that I hated how it always loaded itself automatically. Oh well.


----------



## icewarp (Oct 8, 2007)

Will the update be available for the M3 Simply?


----------



## kreatosoupa (Oct 8, 2007)

W00t, the king is back, baby! Bring on 1.12!


----------



## simoonsoon (Oct 8, 2007)

what tha fuzzz
mostly im jes looking foward for SDHC support! woot! but i really do think its impossible.. eh.. i guess we ll c tho huh?


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 8, 2007)

Yay, that's great news !


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, when R4 updates, they update like crazy.  it's amazing! wooo i can't wait!


----------



## Trulen (Oct 8, 2007)

This competition between the R4 and the CycloDS Evolution is really brining out the best in the cards.

I just hope it continues, and maybe Team Cyclops will somehow figure out that Real Time Save.  


But I'm not gonna get a R4.  Have a CycloDS.  To get an R4 would be silly for me right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But good work R4 team.  Now Team Cyclops will hopefully up the ante on their card


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 8, 2007)

it would be nice if they had rudolph's 3in1 integrated into the menu's

i am not utterly convinced about sdhc for all, even though costello has asked already....


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't wait for this card update. I hope it does have SDHC Support!!


----------



## tjas (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> why write when these people expressed my thoughts in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same for me


----------



## airrich (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think it may flash the R4 onboard memory.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(icewarp @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Will the update be available for the M3 Simply?



yes, the R4DS and M3 Simply are the same card hardware wise with different firmware GUIs.


----------



## dsbomb (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> If it took this long time to make new kernel, would be great if they put some process info on the web.


Because everybody on the Internet is too damn impatient.  Just on these here forums, it's gone from demanding an update every month (they never made any such promise), to saying they've skipped town and the R4 is done.  A whole two months of no updates?  That's inexcusable!  To me, the 11 updates they've had since it was released (late 2006?) is plenty busy enough.  So, if they were to update a web page with "We've added must-have feature #5," and such, then everyone will be clamoring for it to be released right away.  They cannot wait a week, month, or any amount of time.

It really is best to keep quiet and only admit to what you know for sure is going to be released.  So if they're saying this now, it likely just needs some final bits of testing.  Relax, enjoy what we have.  It'll be out when it's done.

Also, about the Wii connectivity, are there any other announced games (Japan have anything yet) besides Pokemon that do this?


----------



## seracrux (Oct 9, 2007)

First of all, WOOT! java script:add_smilie("")
toot.gif
smilie

I think that if ever it may be able to pull off the SDHC support the read and write speeds might be different from other carts that are built with SDHC support in mind. 

Question for the more knowledgeable people here: How do reader/ writers work anyway? Structurally/Physically/ Electronically how does the SDHC differ from regular microSD? Because if the differences are purely on the software/code side then SDHC support will more than likely be possible. However if it is a hardware difference then the only way SDHC support will happen is if the existing R4 hardware has components that can compensate or perform the same functions.

That said, I'm still looking forward to the update


----------



## warbird (Oct 9, 2007)

the difference is in the card itself, and the software that accesses it. the interface between the card and the reader hasnt changed for sdhc or microsd afaik.


----------



## silentreapr (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy shit, fucking awesome. 4gb SDHC card, here I come!


----------



## MiLe (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope they do this update for the M3 simply as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *hopes*


----------



## Da Foxx (Oct 9, 2007)

Now we can all play our Pokemans!


----------



## Nero (Oct 9, 2007)

I, Nero, shall lead everyone to the right info!






 Ok, I'm really excited about the new Firmware update...

Just to clarify to everyone, IF the SDHC is supported, then that means the M3 Simply will support it as well; since it's pretty much the same as the R4. Which means the Old-Shelled R4 will have SDHC support too.



How can I exactly prove this?

Judge, take a look at this. There is the M3 Simply, and the Old-Shelled R4. And here is the New-Shelled R4. The R4 with the new shell has no spring, different internals, and the connectors are different.

There isn't a new shell/aren't any new internals for the M3 Simply! Meaning if the New Shell is the only one that supports SDHC, then M3 Simply will be missing out on it as well! I wouldn't think the R4 team would disapoint trusty customers.








 I hope everyone will be happy with their R4/M3Simply. Good luck everyone!

~rest0re; Damn you... Just, damn you. You can't ruin the fun by going in here and yelling "R4 sucks, DS-X rules!"

Are you kidding me?

DS-X shows the crappiest support. Evar. They barely update their cart, and they delete everything in their forums that has to do with getting help!

They ran off with their money, and yours as well. You got jipped. We all know you can't handle the pain of your wasted $125. Or the 512mb Model you got for $80.

~True Story:

I went to my brothers apartment to talk to him about Slot-2 Flashcarts. Sadly, he bought an DS-Xtreme. I walk into his room finding him frustrated with it. He complains about his favorite games not saving, etc. He can't wait for another Update because they take ages to release them. He yells, and I just sit on a chair playing my R4. He says "Screw this!", and walks out the door with his car keys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I follow him to see what he's up to. He puts the DS-X behind the rear tire of his Honda. He starts it up and runs it over with his wheels. I pick it up and find that it isn't really that messed up. The middle of the DS-X is cracked in half along with the USB port... He goes back up and pulls out the credit card from his wallet and orders an Acekard RPG. He takes his R4 out of the drawer and says "I'm lucky that I still have this!".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least the Acekard RPG is awesome. Still, you; rest0re; should not be yelling "Acekard RPG rules!" in this thread.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Now we can all play our Pokemans!


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we can all play our Pokemans!




roflXXD


anyway, this is good
but unless you have loads of movies and no mp3 player, you wouldnt really need sdhc
and anyway, i think 2 2gb cards are cheaper than a 4gb card


----------



## johnchan (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry guys, SDHC isnt going to happen with R4 - its simply not possible. Let me explain why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The R4 is powered by something called an ASIC. This is an integrated circuit which does all the work such as booting the code on the NDS, interfacing with the MicroSD card etc. The R4 ASIC contains an embedded bootloader in ROM (read only memory) - this means that the bootloader is fixed and can never be changed. In order to change the bootloader, they will need to make a whole new ASIC. It is a known fact that the R4 bootloader *DOES NOT* support MicroSDHC. I've tested this myself personally with both old and new generation R4 (yes, even the one with the new shell). Many other people have also confirmed this. In order to get MicroSDHC working you will *need* to update the bootloader, but since this is embedded inside the ASIC as ROM this simply is not possible. To add SDHC support to the R4, you will need to buy a whole new unit. You people dont need to believe me if you dont want to, I'll be proven correct eventually after months go by, new firmware updates come out, and still no SDHC for R4. To me, it just sounds like somebody in their marketing/sales department is a bit misinformed and simply assumes that SDHC will be possible to add with a software update, when this is anything but the truth.

Regarding the other features, they are of course possible with a firmware update. However, many of us have already been enjoying these features with cyclods evolution for some time so... *yawn*


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2007)

Not only I believe you johnchan but this is what I've been thinking all along. That's why I'm very surprised by what they told me!
I think they'll really have to release a new product if they want to support SDHC...


----------



## nickvv (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Not only I believe you johnchan but this is what I've been thinking all along. That's why I'm very surprised by what they told me!
> I think they'll really have to release a new product if they want to support SDHC...


Exactly, so its a shame they are telling people that they will be adding SDHC support and getting everyone excited. I really dont think much of a company who treats their customers this way


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 9, 2007)

.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 9, 2007)

.


----------



## gEist (Oct 9, 2007)

time will tell.... 

rofl @ " i really dont think much of a company who treats their customers this way"...

always the same,... wait god dam and we will see.. no one expected that the CycloWiz ( Wii chip 1st generation) is upgradable... same for the folks waiting for the wiikey update...

Just wait peeps and u will see.... always the hype...


----------



## jelbo (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe it's said before but what about M3 Lite's sudden SDHC compatibility? I think it's limited to just their modified Moonshell thingy, and maybe to Chinese firmware as well. If M3 Lite does support SDHC through that update, is that because it's bootloader was rewriteable?


----------



## johnchan (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Maybe it's said before but what about M3 Lite's sudden SDHC compatibility? I think it's limited to just their modified Moonshell thingy, and maybe to Chinese firmware as well. If M3 Lite does support SDHC through that update, is that because it's bootloader was rewriteable?


Yes, its because the bootloader is re-writeable. On another note, with SCDSone its interesting because apparently their bootloader is re-writeable but they needed a whole new version for SDHC anyway. That is probably due to their hardware emulation of NDS game carts using MicroSD, since the hardware logic cannot be updated without a new device. If R4 had onboard flash memory like other devices then they probably would be able to update for SDHC, but since they are using MaskROM build into the ASIC its not possible and never will be for anyone with current generation R4.


----------



## Noobix (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(johnchan @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jelbo @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's said before but what about M3 Lite's sudden SDHC compatibility? I think it's limited to just their modified Moonshell thingy, and maybe to Chinese firmware as well. If M3 Lite does support SDHC through that update, is that because it's bootloader was rewriteable?
> > Yes, its because the bootloader is re-writeable. On another note, with SCDSone its interesting because apparently their bootloader is re-writeable but they needed a whole new version for SDHC anyway. That is probably due to their hardware emulation of NDS game carts using MicroSD, since the hardware logic cannot be updated without a new device. If R4 had onboard flash memory like other devices then they probably would be able to update for SDHC, but since they are using MaskROM build into the ASIC its not possible and never will be for anyone with current generation R4.








R4 is still awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should start betting on time/day of release...I'll say 10th October, we hear more news, but release next week ! (18th/19th)  

Anyway R4 will pull something out of their hat.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 9, 2007)

It would be cool, if they would use source code of acecard rpg in the gui of r4 (and my m3simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Rehab (Oct 9, 2007)

Personally I'm not bothered about SDHC support at the moment, 2gb is plenty for me, what the R4 needs is 100% compatibility with backups and homebrew.


----------



## coolmos (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(johnchan @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Sorry guys, SDHC isnt going to happen with R4 - its simply not possible. Let me explain why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The physical access is equal. The question is, does the byte / sector addressing take place in the firmware or in the kernel? Your guess is as good as mine. Saying it is not possible is premature.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(coolmos @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(johnchan @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, SDHC isnt going to happen with R4 - its simply not possible. Let me explain why
> ...



how could the reading bit be in the loader if it would have to read the loader to know how to read the loader 0_o

but johnchan, have you actually dumped every bit of the r4s programmed bits to know that its all rom, instead of some writable memory? because if you havent, you might be wrong about the asic bit


----------



## cory1492 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(johnchan @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> ...
> It is a known fact that the R4 bootloader *DOES NOT* support MicroSDHC. I've tested this myself personally with both old and new generation R4 (yes, even the one with the new shell). Many other people have also confirmed this. In order to get MicroSDHC working you will *need* to update the bootloader, but since this is embedded inside the ASIC as ROM this simply is not possible.
> ...


I have to agree, AFAIK the asic is permanent and cannot be changed and SDHC is likely no where close to compatible. The only thing I don't know to make a definite *DOES NOT* work conclusion myself is (since I have no SDHC card): crypt "hello world" (aka: something that does not first try to initialize SD card before putting info on the screen) to their menu format and see what happens. If it loads (on a 4G sdhc, no bigger), then SDHC is not as different from SD than I suspect...


----------



## cubin' (Oct 9, 2007)

Wait and see guys it seems the guy from R4 was quite sure about it.

I'd like to think johnchan knows what he's talking about but that last bit about the cyclo makes him sound suspicious. Could be a cyclo fanboy spreading misinformation. My apologies if you're not a fanboy, we'll see when the new firmware comes out if you're right


----------



## Cyborgmatt (Oct 9, 2007)

Are the SDHC card's transfer speeds fast enough for us to use them for gaming etc?


----------



## johnchan (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(coolmos @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> johnchan, have you looked up the difference between SD and SHDC?
> 
> you might be right, but it could very well be that the ASIC only provides the physical access to the card, whereas the protocol for reading is something in the kernel. In that case it is possible.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've tested this myself. Encrypt any piece of simple homebrew (which does not need SD access) and it will boot fine from a regaular 2GB MicroSD card, but not from a 4GB. This proves that the bootloader doesnt support MicroSDHC


----------



## RolandGilead (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry if this has been answered before, but I've heard that the M3 Simply and the R4 are practically the same, so does the R4 kernel also work for the M3 and the other way round? Or are there differences in performance between the 2?


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(johnchan @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Sorry guys, SDHC isnt going to happen with R4 - its simply not possible. Let me explain why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some ASIC have EEPROM ( hack most of them have it) The problem is that I can't think of a way they are goinog to give enough voltage to the MCLR ( usually require 12 V) .

They could use Patching methods but those aren't really safe ( the way WiiFree can patch the region code through DVD)


----------



## AeN0 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(johnchan @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, SDHC isnt going to happen with R4 - its simply not possible. Let me explain why
> ...



Some ASIC have also Flash memory.


----------



## rest0re (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Noobix @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this proof again that r4 team sucks ass!!!11 r4 sucks because it doesn't have leds like ds-x. dancing leds are the key to get the girls, so r4 team sucks. i think they're gayz
> ...


r4 sucks ass! they don't make r4 work with wii and pokemans!!!11 and worms require arm7 fix .. it suxx ass! ds-x has most amazing features of any flashcard because it has dancing leds


----------



## rest0re (Oct 9, 2007)

btw. how many of you took serious my little trollings?-D


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 9, 2007)

This whole thing doesn't make any sense. Why would we all explain why SDHC support on the R4 is impossible.

Sure, I thought so too, but the R4 Team says that they've added it. Now we'll have to wait and see if they're right. One note: they did everything they've promised before! We can keep hoping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(RolandGilead @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered before, but I've heard that the M3 Simply and the R4 are practically the same, so does the R4 kernel also work for the M3 and the other way round? Or are there differences in performance between the 2?


The R4 Kernel doesn't work on the M3 Simply unless you patch it. iq_132 made a program for it.


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2007)

Note that they didn't promise anything here. They only said that's the way it should be... but maybe the guy I was in contact with had no idea what he was talking about?


----------



## lolds (Oct 9, 2007)

If it means new hardware, it's no sweat off my back. Christmas is coming up and a used R4+2GB microSD would make a wonderful (and cheap) present for someone. Then I can upgrade to any possible new SDHC-compatible R4 and be backed by the same outstanding support I've received to date.

And as for hot-swapping, I wouldn't mind having to IPL off a normal microSD card just to hot-swap a microSDHC in. By this point suspend mode, reset-to-menu, and battery life are working well enough that I shouldn't need to IPL more than once a week (if that).


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 9, 2007)

SDHC is going to freaking rule!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Note that they didn't promise anything here. They only said that's the way it should be... but maybe the guy I was in contact with had no idea what he was talking about?








 That might also be the case. If you'd ask me I'd also say it "should be a firmware upgrade" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll just have to wait...


----------



## RolandGilead (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> The R4 Kernel doesn't work on the M3 Simply unless you patch it. iq_132 made a program for it.



So actually there is no real difference if I buy the M3 Simply or the R4, right?


----------



## wrathek (Oct 9, 2007)

eh.. not really a difference, except that your firmwares are a day or so behind, that and it costs a little more doesnt it?


----------



## RolandGilead (Oct 9, 2007)

Nope, the shop where I'm going to order it sells them for the same price, and they are even advertising them as "being practically the same"


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 9, 2007)

For me the R4 is perfect as it is, the price, the compatibility and ease of use, why do people insist in trolling, (ePenis anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... Anyway if they fix the ARM7 for later dumps that will be a bonus, but only cause I'm a lazy git, not because it's hard to patch.


----------



## pasc (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah everybody is Kung Fu Fighting ! Finally a new update !


----------



## ackers (Oct 9, 2007)

Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?

Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol


----------



## siefer999 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> 
> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol


stupid question...
American and Obviously No


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol



If they don't understand what is meant then they wouldn't have said the next update will have it included.

EDIT: and don't be biased, theres not only people who speak american and or Chinese in the world. I'm British, got a problem with that?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> 
> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol


I am Chinese and I darn well know what SDHC is.

With that said, please flaunt your ignorance elsewhere.


----------



## nickvv (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol
> ...


People who "speak american"? So Americans have their own language now? News to me, last I heard they spoke English


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(nickvv @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> ...



i didn't say Americans don't speak American.

I'm saying there are different language in the world not just American and Chinese which it the only ones he said.

Please read my post before replying kkthxbai.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> 
> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol



So I assume you know SHDC like the back of your hand?


----------



## Fat D (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(nickvv @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> ...


Yes, but a different English than the British. Also referred to as "American English" or just "American" if one wants to point out the differences to British English.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 9, 2007)

fli_guy84 said:


> lewislite said:
> 
> 
> > Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> ...



wtf is that?

it is SDHC people, SDHC!!



Fat D said:


> nickvv said:
> 
> 
> > Wii_DS. said:
> ...



confused lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I'm saying is he should just said American and Chinese, don't you agree?


----------



## wrathek (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(siefer999 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> ...



LOL Stupid reply...

Chinese (OBVIOUSLY)
and OBVIOUSLY yes.. you think Chinese are like "special needs" or somesuch?


----------



## matriculated (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> 
> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol



Yeah, those Asians are always behind the times when it comes to technology.


----------



## yooeee (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> 
> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol



wow you're an idiot... on many levels.


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?
> 
> Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol



Why don't you tell me what SDHC is.

You probably don't even know why it's impossible to have over 2 GB of space whilest following the SD card specification.


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 9, 2007)

Man, so much trolling recently...


----------



## Katalyst (Oct 9, 2007)

/troll


----------



## Jeromel (Oct 9, 2007)

1)  American English is different than British english (I'm Canadian and we have the same spelling as the British).  I agree that it's improper to say, "...speaks American..." but come on, I've seen MUCH more severe mistakes written in comments on forums.

2)  If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan?  (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*).  I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan.  lol  The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America.  It's all started off with Edward Deming.  Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.

3)  Since KingMax was the first to announce the first SDHC microSD card I would have to say that the Chinese developers (since China is where KingMax is from) know much more about SDHC than most of us (especially lewislite)

4)  There aren't any stupid question, just stupid people.  We shouldn't get pissed off at them for their questions and statements because they don't know any better.  All you can do is try to educate them.  Whether they allow themselves to understand is another thing.  Some of them are like rowdy dogs that don't listen.


----------



## Jeromel (Oct 9, 2007)

BTW, don't get your hopes up about the whole SDHC thing working on the R4.  There's enough proof that it can't work with the current models out there.  Also, don't say that the R4 team will pull something out of their hats, they can't turn water into wine or walk on water, and they can't make something work if the original design absolutely limits them from making it work.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 9, 2007)

Hrm. I do agree with Jeromel, but I trust the R4 team to a certain extent, they have always delivered everything they said they would, and I respect them for that. They deliver what they offer.

- Sam


----------



## HBK (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Hrm. I do agree with Jeromel, but I trust the R4 team to a certain extent, they have always delivered everything they said they would, and I respect them for that. They deliver what they offer.
> 
> - Sam



Yeah, and now I'm going to do a little comparison. Remember that sucky cart...what was its name? Ah...yes! The DS-X. Right. Now, the "team" behind it told us that they would have an advantage over other carts DUE to the FPGA built into the DS-X. Now, they never programmed a firmware capable of executing that hardware and using it to gain an advantage to boost their sales and such. 

Imagine a different scenario now. You have a top of the range computer, with the latest specs available on the market. Imagine if the manufacturers of your graphics adapter, processor, etc...didn't release updates for their products and left it on default Windows drivers. Sure, they WOULD work, with a tiny advantage, but someone with a good average computer AND firmware/hardware updates to their computer would benefit and even beat your powerhouse.

And this resumes the R4 situation. How? Well, if you didn't notice already, the DS-X is the superior cart - in HARDWARE terms. No other cart has the FPGA, which was what made the DS-X cost that much.

Now, the R4. Well, no FPGA here, just a normal BUT excellent cart, which their developers, explored with the best firmware updates possible and with things like cheats that weren't promised when the cart came out into the market last year.

Now compare this to the computer situation above and tell me what the similarities are. Ah. The R4 is the inferior cart (in hardware terms, REMEMBER!), BUT it can and did EASILY beat the DS-X a long time ago due to the developers support with firmware updates.

That being said, and with all your comments in account, I'd say we /might/ (notice the emphasis on might) have SDHC support on the R4. Sure, there are people who know highly of how the R4 internal hardware works, but remember, the team knows more because they ultimately program and release firmware updates for their (superb) cart.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 9, 2007)

I could care less about any of these features, but it's nice to know they're still doing something.


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 10, 2007)

Uber after this update R4 will be back on top. All I want is Wii connectivity. 

And i wasn't _completely_ sure if costello wasn't totally beleiving the whole SDHC thing. I mean sure he says that he remains skeptical twice... but... 

This was probably the best purchase I've ever made.


----------



## jincongz (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeromel @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> 1)Â American English is different than British english (I'm Canadian and we have the same spelling as the British).Â I agree that it's improper to say, "...speaks American..." but come on, I've seen MUCH more severe mistakes written in comments on forums.
> 
> 2)Â If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan?Â (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*).Â I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan.Â lolÂ The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America.Â It's all started off with Edward Deming.Â Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...



1) Canadian: I am Canadian!
American: I are America!

2) Right on!!! too lazy to look up Edward Deming thou.

3) I'll take your word... even IF they didn't come up with the first card, got knows all copycats in china already have SDHC figured out.

4) I do agree. Lets just pity them.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeromel @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> 1)Â American English is different than British english (I'm Canadian and we have the same spelling as the British).Â I agree that it's improper to say, "...speaks American..." but come on, I've seen MUCH more severe mistakes written in comments on forums.


How is it incorrect to say they speak American? It's a dialect of English - it isn't English.
Please stop calling it British English as well. People in Ireland speak it, as do Australians, New Zealanders, Indians - for you (Northern) Americans; Indian Indians, "nut naytiv american indians" and nearly every other person outside of (Northern) America that has not been poisoned by the disregard for language prevalent on your continent. More people speak the version of English you have appended "British" to outside of Great Britain than on it.

You Canadians aren't as bad as U.S. Americans (as the world knows: you're always taking about it) but you're still crippled in the language department and sound the same as them.

One more thing: British does not mean "of England". British means "of Great Britain" - an island that has 3 countries on it: England, Scotland and Wales. So learn to use the term English when you're referring to something "of England": British may not be incorrect as an English person is British, just as they are human and any other broader stereotypes you can come up with. To put it into perspective: do you like it when I refer to you as American? What? You are. I don't though because I'm respectful and refer to people's origin by the country that they come from - not the general geographic area.


----------



## cory1492 (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeromel @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> 2)Â If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan?Â (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*).Â I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan.Â lolÂ The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America.Â It's all started off with Edward Deming.Â Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.


Just to put a dumb little factoid out there (again), Japan started introducing HDTV's which could only get on air signals, with only 1hr/day of programming _back in the 80's_. NA networks squabbled the certifications into the late 90's because they didn't want to agree to a standard until they could plan out some way of either making it cost less (aka: get the government to pay for it) to implement hdtv signals, or essentially charge on a monthly basis for them in a staggered planned obsolescence scheme (hence all the different resolutions, and different decoder boxes from the cable companies as stv providers). No, I think Japan is a bit more ahead of the curve when it comes to tech simply because they aren't dominated strictly by over-greedy forms of capitalism...

What all this actually has to do with the topic though is beyond me. I'm just glad I had the opportunity to be able to import an R4 and knowing what I already know, I also have to wonder what else there could be hiding in some Chinese/Japanese shop that I never dreamed was available already, just not here (NA).


----------



## cubin' (Oct 10, 2007)

Hrmm stop getting your panties in a twist guys.

Australia does its fair share of crippling english too..there's all sorts of g'day mate type stuff around.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeromel @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> 2)Â If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan?Â (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*).Â I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan.Â lolÂ The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America.Â It's all started off with Edward Deming.Â Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.




Japan is not 5-6 years ahead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just because the xbox can't break the japanese market doesn't mean it sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the japanese tend to like gimmick type things and final fantasy, whatever consoles have final fantasy or a gimmick they will buy up in great numbers. they are quite strange consumers and seem to be influenced heavily in what is the 'cool' or 'in' thing at the time.

Are you one of those people that thinks japan is the best place in the world? perhaps you should go live there? It's a great country but not nearly as good as most the anime fans think it is. 

this is way off topic so I'll stop now

one more thing:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess which game was the top of the japanese charts last week? "1) Halo 3 (360) 59,000 copies"
zomg it must be good! the japanese like it!


----------



## Alastair (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Hrmm stop getting your panties in a twist guys.
> 
> Australia does its fair share of crippling english too..there's all sorts of g'day mate type stuff around.


No it doesn't. The only crippling in Australia is idiots that get flooded with American entertainment media. Fucks that walk around saying "October 9" and "ass" (some animal, genius).

G'day is an acceptable abbreviation/contraction. It's not doing anything dirty and under the table like Americans do.
Shan't is an acceptable contraction using real words (like g'day) but ain't is a fucking joke. They should be thrown in "jail" with "cell" phones (gaol and mobile for anyone interested in a clean language).


----------



## joemommasfat (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> G'day is an acceptable abbreviation/contraction. It's not doing anything dirty and under the table like Americans do.
> Shan't is an acceptable contraction using real words (like g'day) but ain't is a fucking joke. They should be thrown in "jail" with "cell" phones (gaol and mobile for anyone interested in a clean language).



yeah yeah yeah,

The message you're sending is that anything you say is "an acceptable abbreviation", but words Americans say like jail and cell indicate an unclean language.
You will not find "G'day" in any dictionary.

And if you want people to think you are trying to make an intelligent argument, lay off the cursing.  It's for frustrated and angry people, or those unable to otherwise articulate their thoughts.

-----------------------------------------
I HATE people who dismiss anything slightly foreign to them as unacceptable


----------



## GameGeezer (Oct 10, 2007)

2) If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan? (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*). I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan. lol The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America. It's all started off with *Edward Deming*. Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Be careful when you are quoting.  The man's name was Dr. W. Edwards Deming.  He ended up becoming an expert on quality processes and was in charge of infrastructure improvements in post WWII Japan.


___________


Alastair, it's apparent from your stereotypical description of North American English that you don't know very much about the people in the United States.  Due to the diversity of cultures there are many English dialects in the United States; some which would be to your liking and others that you probably could not understand at all.  TV and the internet cannot teach you much about  a culture because the cultures depicted via those mediums are limited to those who choose to participate in them and what they choose to depict.

Do some traveling and expand your horizons.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 10, 2007)

Well said gamegeezer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most australians I know think the americans are war mongering workaholics that are very stupid. Most yanks think us aussies have kangaroos in our backyards and ride them to school, and we all act like the croc hunter. I've been to many countries and they are hardly ever how the stereotype makes them out to be. America is pretty much the same as Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok enough offtopic I need to get work done...


there's lots more evil things in the world than slight differences in language. if you have time to complain about that sort of thing you must have things pretty easy..no offense meant of course


----------



## Alastair (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(joemommasfat @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> yeah yeah yeah,
> 
> The message you're sending is that anything you say is "an acceptable abbreviation", but words Americans say like jail and cell indicate an unclean language.
> You will not find "G'day" in any dictionary.
> ...


In my experience they're not war-mongerers (although the polys are another story) and they're definitely not workaholics - I'm glad I'm getting a degree here and not back home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This country is NOT pretty much the same as Australia.
There certainly are greater evils than the defacation of language. One of my largest dislikes is the ritual mutilation of the majority of American new-borns. My time spent complaining is my choice and is fairly irrelevant to my opinions on language/the US.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Being from Australia it's highly unlikely that I'll be scraping by trying to find food every day or whatever misfortune I could ahve that'd make my argument more credible.

I hope you're stirring me up with the S in offence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry to drag a few people off-topic.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 10, 2007)

How can this topic change from "R4 update" to "Language battle" ???


----------



## Lukeage (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jeromel @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 2)Â If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan?Â (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*).Â I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan.Â lolÂ The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America.Â It's all started off with Edward Deming.Â Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> ...



I know it is offtopic, but I'd like to point out that the first commercial HDTV was actually developed by NHK (one of Japans biggest broadcasters, possibly the biggest) in 1969. And if you really want to add insult to injury, the Russians had a military designed HDTV in the late 50s.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> How can this topic change from "R4 update" to "Language battle" ???


Argumentative people being unable to resist retorts. Guilty.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 10, 2007)

.


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 10, 2007)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I've found that the Negroes are the ones int his country that speak English most closely to the correct way



I have lived on the US east coast, west coast, and currently in alaska.  I have also lived in New Zealand, Australia, and Visited England.  

I would agree that there are MANY diffrent sounds to English.  I also agree that some I like and some I don't.


But how in the world can you claim that one english is right and the rest are wrong?

.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, been waiting for Wii-DS connectivity for ages!
And if the SDHC support turns out to be true, that's great news, because I have to delete a game every time I add a new one, and I really don't have any bad games left on my MicroSD that I can just delete.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By knowing the facts? We ALL know that British English is the original and superior English language.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 10, 2007)

Hang on, isn't this topic about the new R4 kernel?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright guys shut up about languages now. Back on topic. 

Any more off topic posts will find the poster getting a 24hr suspension, warning and their post(s) trashed.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Jeromel (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(GameGeezer @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> 2) If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan? (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*). I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan. lol The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America. It's all started off with *Edward Deming*. Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> Be careful when you are quoting.Â The man's name was Dr. W. Edwards Deming.Â He ended up becoming an expert on quality processes and was in charge of infrastructure improvements in post WWII Japan.



Bingo, that was the turning point of Japan's placement in the industrial revolution, which includes their technology.


----------



## Jeromel (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jeromel @ Oct 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 2)  If Asia is far behind in technology... can you explain why all the best gaming systems were designed in Japan?  (Yes, the X-Box suxks *can't break foreign market*).  I've seen tons of technology coming from China and Japan.  lol  The Japanese are basically 5-6 years more advanced than North America.  It's all started off with Edward Deming.  Do a google search and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> ...




LOL dude, you really haven't been there nor seen any of the things they have, have you?  BTW, MS has been known to skew numbers too (mind you, not as badly and obvious as Sony).  LOL


----------



## Rayder (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you shaun for stepping in and taking care of the pointless OT banter.

I wonder if 1.12 took so long to happen simply because of SDHC.  If they can't actually flash the chip in the R4, then pulling off SDHC compatibility will be an amazing trick.  If they can manage it without flashing the chip itself, then they are a really talented group of coders.

Maybe it took so long because they never actually flashed the chip before (if it's even possible).  Maybe that's what this update will be, a hardware flash, and they wanted to make sure it won't brick everyone's R4 to do the update to add this functionality.

At any rate, SDHC and fixes for the games that need fixed are all I really care about.

Alterations to the GUI would only serve to render the hundreds of skins for the R4 worthless, so I'm not really for that. 
While SDHC isn't a real priority for me at this point either, it will serve to future-proof the card for games that will inevitably be released as larger ROMs later down the road, ASH being just the first. 

Fixing the non-working games would be what I would concentrate on if I were the R4 team.  By non-working, I mean the ones that either don't work at all or require the ARM fix before they function. Other than that, everything else I just consider icing on the cake.

One thing I can say for sure though.....I have not regretted my decision to buy an R4.....and to hook up a few of my friends and relatives with them. I may have goofed with the SCminiSD and its shoddy GBA performance, but the R4 has yet to fail me with all the games I care about.

People can say all they want about other flashcards and/or bad-mouth the R4 all they want, but the R4 team has proven to be truly dedicated to the hardware they produced and have kept their customers happy since the card was released with frequent updates and new features.  How many other flashcards can really, truly say that?  I daresay very few. Even if SDHC on the R4 proves to be impossible, that will be only the first time the R4 team didn't deliver on a promise.  Still a damn good track-record.


----------



## perimbean (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi all! It's nice to see an active forum with views/opinions and information regarding hitech toy gadgets.

I'm shopping for my first adapter and was reading up about R4 and it's benefits (me no fanboy or anysort)....

But reading through this thread...we somehow got sidetracked...ok back to topic.

I do hope to see what's new in the upcoming kernel v1.12 for R4.

I'm new to DS-Lite and was very happy to have found this forum after being introduced by a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Patience is a virtue. Let's wait for the release of v1.12 kernel for R4.






Cheers!
perimbean


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> [...snip...]
> Maybe it took so long because they never actually flashed the chip before (if it's even possible).Â Maybe that's what this update will be, a hardware flash, and they wanted to make sure it won't brick everyone's R4 to do the update to add this functionality.
> [...snip...]


Is it even possible to flash the chip on the R4?

What Chip is it?

Does anyone know?


----------



## ackers (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeez I didn't mean to stir so much attention with my post saying:

"Are the guyz who update R4 Chinese or American?

Do Chinese even undertand what SDHC is? lol"

I thought the people who made R4 were Chinese as I believe that is where  it's manufactured. Also, they obviously used a translator to get the English on their website which shows that they aren't American (unless they have very bad grammar and spelling).

Well whatever. Be them American or Chinese, I don't care.

The bit about saying do Chinese even understand SDHC was just intended as a joke. I was just suggesting they thought it stood for something else...

Sorry for taking it the wrong way


----------



## ubersk8kid (Oct 11, 2007)

I so hope they do this for M3 Simply and M3 Lite (though it probably wont happen, but i got my fingers crossed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I really dont want to buy a whole new slot-1 card, and if they only make updates for M3 Real and totally forget about M3 Simply (i dont think that will happen) Im just going to buy a Cyclo Evo.

I really want to see if they can really pull this SDHC support off. That will be really cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was the R4 not able to connect to the Wii before?


----------



## edd722 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just hope this is also for the m3 simply, and I could care less for SDHC... but if it's true its gonna be nice to know I can upgrade my card some day..., anyways I just want the Wii compatibility and the game fixes and "puff" R4/m3simply is just the perfect flash for slot 1.


----------



## funem (Oct 11, 2007)

While I am not going to hold me breath about the high capacity card support ( though it would be more than welcome as you can get a 6gb card for about £40 ) It's nice to know there is still life at R4's HQ. With regards to the dev team not being able to pull off the SDHC support, and the fact people say they know because they have tested it themselves, what you have to remember is that, you don't have the full working knowledge of the card, without a full working knowledge and without access to the new update, no one is sure how this is going to be pulled off, so until then EVERYONE is just as much in the dark as each other and no-one outside the dev teams knows for sure.

The fact that the forums have been down and not brought back or moved to a new location ( unless I am mistaken ) got me worried about the future support for the card, once the update is released, SDHC support or not, will prove very reassuring. Though they should really put an effort into restoring the forums and not relying of other community sites to provide support.

Well it's now approaching the end of the week so time as they say will tell.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2007)

R4 truly is the best card... and it is very promising to see R4 releasing so many excellent updates that infact were the features for other cards to release which is most commonly Cheat codes.
I really think that M3 will also get the update for this.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> R4 truly is the best card... and it is very promising to see R4 releasing so many excellent updates that infact were the features for other cards to release which is most commonly Cheat codes.
> I really think that M3 will also get the update for this.



i dont think its the best card, but it has the best price:quality ratio

also, i think it would be 2.0, as it adds many uber features to it...


----------



## zykopath (Oct 12, 2007)

yea it probably would/should be kernel 2.0 since the will be the whole SDHC update and such... but doesn't really matter... all R4 fans (including me) just want the update soon... think about it... a possible 32 GB space for my DS... won't that be sweet?


----------



## 4saken (Oct 12, 2007)

And hardly anyone has considered how expensive a 32 gigabyte card would be. By the time it drops to an affordable price, the DS will be gone


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 12, 2007)

its price maybe same as NDSL lol.


----------



## madlobster (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> And hardly anyone has considered how expensive a 32 gigabyte card would be. By the time it drops to an affordable price, the DS will be gone


Even so, *MY* DS won't be gone.  You need to think about the future, not now.  One day, I'll have the entire set of DS ROMs on a few 32GB cards.  It's not like everyone stops playing games that are discontinued, and future versions of Nintendo portable systems may be backward-compatible, like the GBA is with GBC and GB games, which people still often play. The GB games can be played by GBA systems 18 years later.  Don't you think that it's possible that I can play DS games on my R4 on some DS-compatible system 18 years later in the year 2025?  And wouldn't 32GB SDHC cards be dirt cheap sometime before then? I'm also looking forward to putting all my GBA games on less than 2 32MB SDHC cards.


----------



## jincongz (Oct 12, 2007)

Lets see: $10 for 512, $17 for 1gb (deal extreme)
I'll take a wild guess, maybe $10 max per GB? 32*10. 320.

but technology gets better. Hard drives are only $0.4 per GB (looking at 1tb hitachi). $0.4 is only $12.8

even at $5 per GB, $60 isn't too bad... eh?

edit: oops... tired, after doing my math homework... pooped. 160.

Ok... 2.5 per dollar then. 80?


----------



## biz387 (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jincongz @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Lets see: $10 for 512, $17 for 1gb (deal extreme)
> I'll take a wild guess, maybe $10 max per GB? 32*10. 320.
> 
> but technology gets better. Hard drives are only $0.4 per GB (looking at 1tb hitachi). $0.4 is only $12.8
> ...



32x$5 = $160 lol


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 12, 2007)

WTF 32 GB'S ?!
"even my pc hasn't got this much space XD"
sweeeet XD

but it will cost hell lot !!

i think 8 giga's  is enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats r4 owners


----------



## Barta (Oct 12, 2007)

I just bought 2 6Gb cards just in case the update arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I paid only € 52.95 a piece (that's cheaper than 3 2Gb cards)


----------



## qjopera (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm. I do agree with Jeromel, but I trust the R4 team to a certain extent, they have always delivered everything they said they would, and I respect them for that. They deliver what they offer.
> ...




they do have a programmable widget engine that allows you to make your own widgets to then create apps that require the power of the FPGA so you can create ds-x specific ground breaking homebrew. Plus with open source flash carts out there you can easily evolve the ds-x using EZV source code or turn it to an external processing engine for the acekard RPG using acekard source code to allow the ds-x and RPG to converge and communicate with each other. You can even use the DS-X's FPGA to run or attempt to rum a symbian rom on windows mobile phone using some form of hardware emulation or linkage via a cluster app via wi-fi don't know if possible but if it can be done I will get DS-X and the ACEKARD RPG, and try to revive the dead neoflash MK3 via acekard's open-source firmware and use then all together for different purposes.


----------



## qjopera (Oct 12, 2007)

get over it big deal about the microsd coming out of cyclo evolution at least it comes out.


----------



## funem (Oct 12, 2007)

Tick Tock, Tick Tock

Time is a ticking
Me lips I am licking
All of this waiting 
Is what I is hating
Hope when it come out
Gives me reason to shout
but me time away I'm pissing
cause I bet SDHC gonna be missing


----------



## Fat D (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Barta @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> I just bought 2 6Gb cards just in case the update arrives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that a lot of money spent on some bits of information...

and why do you need 12 GB of storage on a DS?


----------



## NDSkid (Oct 13, 2007)

everyone is forgetting about how much it costs per game cart

seriously how much money have you spent on games carts this year? 

how much have you spent on microSD cards?

how much time/money have you saved from NOT buying crappy games?


----------



## JimmyJangles (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(NDSkid @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> how much time/money have you saved from NOT buying crappy games?



I'll never forget when I first saw one of my cousin's DS game collection.  A bunch of Drake & Josh games and other Nickelodeon branded crap.  There were literally dozens of them with not a single even half decent one in the bunch.  It was like in those movies where an animal lover walks into a room filled with animal heads all over the walls, it was downright scary.  When I saw all his games I was never so glad to own a flash cart.  

Well, a little advice from me and now he's a proud owner of an R4.

Anyway, back on topic.  This possible SDHC update will be the deciding factor on what slot 1 cart I'll finally end up getting to go with/replace my SClite.  If the R4 can do it, whether it's software or a new hardware revision, then that's what I'll get cause I prefer the R4.  Otherwise it'll have to be a CycloDS.  SDHC isn't really important to me right now, but I do want that option for the future.  The possibility of carrying an entire DS game collection (only the good games of course) on one little memory card would be awesome.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> also, i think it would be 2.0, as it adds many uber features to it...


Well, the last update added Download Play and automatic DLDI patching, right? I think that's a much bigger update.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 13, 2007)

You know....I really HATE the word "soon".  Don't you?  It's so vague.  It could mean anything from a few minutes to a few weeks. ....sigh....


----------



## Fat D (Oct 13, 2007)

Or a few months *looks at Wiikey team*


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmmmm

It doesn't look hopeful that the update is out this week since this week it nearly over.


Come on R4 Team!


----------



## edd722 (Oct 13, 2007)

ME WANTS TEH UPDATEH LIEK RITE NOW


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

lol.. 

*3 months later on gbatemp scene & news*

OUT NOW R4 1.12 update (finally) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!










*knocks on wood*


----------



## SkH (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm... anything yet? That's the week's last day...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 14, 2007)

Actually about the 32 gb mem card, i read that it will cost 400$ so i mean is it that high?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 14, 2007)

10 hours, 30 minutes till we can officially say:

"OMG!!! THE R$ TEEM LIED, LOLOLOLOL!!! WE WANT TEH UPDAET NAO!!!".


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> 10 hours, 30 minutes till we can officially say:
> 
> "OMG!!! THE R$ TEEM LIED, LOLOLOLOL!!! WE WANT TEH UPDAET NAO!!!".
> 
> ...


----------



## Hit (Oct 14, 2007)

How long is this gonna take?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 14, 2007)

Who knows how long it will take. At least we get this update for FREE and don't have to buy a whole new flashcart for the features


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> How long is this gonna take?
> 
> 
> Nobody knows! >
> ...



we ALWAYS got free updates....unless you paid for 'em. LOL!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 14, 2007)

What I meant was that not many products get the number of updates we've had with the R4 and not many companies bother with updates at all. 

We're lucky to get an update at all. There's not anything worth complaining about. 


Be patient guys


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How long is this gonna take?
> ...



cubin' may be referring to the Acekard which had a major update which required you sending it back to them(The old Acekard not the RPG)

EDIT- NVM


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 hours, 30 minutes till we can officially say:
> ...



LOL! I was kidding, dude


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2007)

Meanwhile, many of the other flashcards got an update instead.


----------



## backlash (Oct 14, 2007)

m3 simply firmware = r4ds firmware.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

but whad be really funny is if....


"R4 1.12 BETA OUT NOW (use at own risk)"


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> but whad be really funny is if....
> 
> 
> "R4 1.12 BETA OUT NOW (use at own risk)"



Why would it be funny?


----------



## jincongz (Oct 14, 2007)

Because that would mean that they are just Trying out teh SDHC. hope you are ready for risk then.


----------



## azn_225 (Oct 14, 2007)

what happens if you connect ur ds to the wii???


----------



## hankchill (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(azn_225 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> what happens if you connect ur ds to the wii???



Then you can play teh Pokemans Battle Revolution.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 14, 2007)

.


----------



## edd722 (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azn_225 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what happens if you connect ur ds to the wii???
> ...




YEP! and this is the thing I'm most looking for in 1.12!


----------



## azn_225 (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azn_225 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what happens if you connect ur ds to the wii???
> ...




thnx..hahhah


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe thay should release 1.119 before1.12.
Just update the arm7 fix and leave SDHC for 1.12
lol.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but whad be really funny is if....
> ...



i was kidding..


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> ...


Then it would be funny in a kidding way.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> ...



excactly


----------



## light_kun (Oct 15, 2007)

gotta love the R4!


----------



## edd722 (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Maybe thay should release 1.119 before1.12.
> Just update the arm7 fix and leave SDHC for 1.12
> lol.



what about Wii connection!?


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth
EDIT: except i spell it as exactly


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2007)

members having produced useless messages have just received a nice +10% warning for posting useless messages outside the testing area.

READ THE RULES 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes" or "I agree" or "LOL" are useless and are wasteful on the servers. *This is not GameFAQs*!


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


*If you have nothing to say, or if you message doesn't directly contribute to the discussion, don't post!*


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 15, 2007)

Any news from R4 Team, Costello ?


----------



## SkH (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Any news from R4 Team, Costello ?


Yeah, any news?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm SO EXCITED ABOUT THE NEW Firmware!!!


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 15, 2007)

YEAH, this SDHC thing has got me all pumped up!

I'd get an 8GB microSD and *OWN THE SHIT OUT OF IT!*
Maybe I'll fill it up with random movies to watch since I don't have an iPod  :'(


----------



## stephenophof (Oct 15, 2007)

MicroSDHC support! Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When the R4 supports MicroSDHC I'm going to buy a 8GB MicroSDHC card and then I can put more movies on my R4.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 15, 2007)

Really, the only thing I am waiting for is PBR support. If they can do it, I won#t need to wait until PBR is released in Germany. And I don't need to buy Pokémon.


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 16, 2007)

The English version of 1.12 had been released to limited members in JAPAN.
http://2sen.dip.jp:81/cgi-bin/upgun/up1/source/up9213.zip


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> The English version of 1.12 had been released to limited members in JAPAN.
> http://2sen.dip.jp:81/cgi-bin/upgun/up1/source/up9213.zip


Anyone tested?


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> The English version of 1.12 had been released to limited members in JAPAN.
> http://2sen.dip.jp:81/cgi-bin/upgun/up1/source/up9213.zip



All this is is a _DS_MENU.DAT file

EDIT: The system does this when booted -- i didn't press any buttons b/c not sure what the hell this is:


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 16, 2007)

Lol? 

It just said 'Loading' for me, and did nothing else, of course I deleted the .SYS as well as overwrote the .DAT.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The English version of 1.12 had been released to limited members in JAPAN.
> ...


I guess that would make it only a kernel update. The firmware update allowing SDHC support should come out sooner or later. Or that posted DAT file could be a kernel 1.11 file that is modified to say "1.12" on the title screen.

EDIT: Okay, better not add that into your memory card. I don't like the looks of this, could be a bricker


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh!!! I'm very sorry. I did not confirm it!  :'(


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 16, 2007)

I not saying anyone should try, but it could be the flasher! _Could!_


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Oh!!! I'm very sorry. I did not confirm it!Â :'(



Where did you find this at anyway?


----------



## zombolo (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a fake firmware...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Oh!!! I'm very sorry. I did not confirm it!Â :'(


Relax, I meant it could be a bricker, but I didn't confirm that it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, knowing the R4 team, the new kernel should be out any time soon. All we have to do now is be patient. After all, good things come to people who wait


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2007)

I ask for news every day and so far they haven't told me anything new, nothing since the day I posted this piece of news.

I just asked them about this file posted above: it's definitely not real. Don't even bother trying...


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where did you find this at anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this file in following Japanese site.
http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/

Your internet browser may not display Japanese font, but the following words may be able to see.  

"English-1.12.zip(2007/10/15)"


----------



## edd722 (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope it comes out this week... god I hate the "soon" word... it has a lot of probabilities...


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the site with google translate: Yasu Software


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 16, 2007)

I still don't understand what is the meaning.


----------



## squirt1000 (Oct 16, 2007)

It means simply that the update hasnt been officially released yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steer clear of updates popping up on random sites! You never know what damage they could do


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: I was just informed that the new kernel, currently under development, won't be ready before a month or so. I have personally no idea why it's taking so long, I haven't been told anything else. As soon as I know more I will report it here.



month or months ?


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one month... I thought my words were clear enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyhow, yeah, I'm only reporting what I hear from my contacts.


----------



## bollocks (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...



It seems to be a homebrew breast simulator (oppai = japanese for tits). So, yeah, not a bricker, but not the new firmware either.


----------



## helpme (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Next R4 Kernel coming soon!



should the title not read now as *Next R4 Kernel NOT coming soon! Bad news for R4 owners*


----------



## OSW (Oct 16, 2007)

ROFL. nice fake that is.


----------



## wrathek (Oct 16, 2007)

wow.. that's an .. odd "game"

eh as long as you keep us updated costello


----------



## badzman (Oct 16, 2007)

well at least the team is making something.....whatever still a good news but can't find anything in their official chinese forum.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 16, 2007)

Ugh i knew this would happen,Stupid R4 Team.


I'm only holding onto my R4 because it is the only Flash Card which the eWin expansion pack allows to be used

(i'm ditching my ez flash 3-in-1)


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The English version of 1.12 had been released to limited members in JAPAN.
> ...



been released huh? anyway, any more news Costello?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited for the firmware and wanting to know the release date, lol and, is that all their upgrading? any more? thanks


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 16, 2007)

if they can make all games playable without doing fixes.... im happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when they add use for bigger memory cards .... im happyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if they manage to get it out there asap .... im happyest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



add some wii support..................im happyererst


----------



## cubin' (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...




Cmon guys. I know you're excited but Costello has been asking every single day for us...he'll let us know as soon as he gets any more information. Thanks Costello, I'm sure people appreciate it believe it or not


----------



## TaeK (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nori2nori @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The English version of 1.12 had been released to limited members in JAPAN.
> ...



Why has nobody questioned why it's a homebrew game of a breast yet?

Oppai = Boobs/Breast/Tits in japanese.

If you read the top screen it says "OppaiDS v0.1 [BoobsDS v0.1]" ... which is obviously not the new r4 firmware. Brickware alert


----------



## MacGnG (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im surprised no one noticed this till now


----------



## edd722 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(MacGnG @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it looked like an egg :S


----------



## sylux92 (Oct 17, 2007)

Costello, a bit off topic, but since you are in contact with the r4 team, can you ask them what happened to r4ds.net and their forums?


----------



## funem (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes can you just ask them what happened to their forums. It's a bit of a worry that their forums have not been brought back, even on a new server, the lack of updates or news of updates on their own web site  would make people worry about the future, and official suppot of the product. I know there is lots of support here for the card but an official forum is always a good thing.

Thanks for the updates anyway, much appreciated.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 17, 2007)

being a Wiikey user, I am used to delayed updates. no harm done, just longer waiting.


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 22, 2007)

Come on team r4 when ??????

Shane


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 23, 2007)

lol. reaaaaal sooooooon.


----------



## edd722 (Oct 23, 2007)

I heared at the tempcast that they told costello that the update is coming within a month...


----------



## carlthewinner (Oct 25, 2007)

I just bought the R4 and a memory card.  I didn't know that it wasn't compatible with MicroSDHC so I also bought a 4GB SD card.  Do you guys think they really are going to make it SDHC compatible?  Or should I try to sell one of my items?


----------



## Rayder (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(carlthewinner @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> I just bought the R4 and a memory card.Â I didn't know that it wasn't compatible with MicroSDHC so I also bought a 4GB SD card.Â Do you guys think they really are going to make it SDHC compatible?Â Or should I try to sell one of my items?



I would wait until the update hits.  That's the only time we'll really find out if SDHC will be supported.

For now, just get a cheap standard microSd so you can at least enjoy the R4 now.  Worry aobut selling off the SDHC card only if it ends up not being supported after the update.


----------



## kryptkillor (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I don't know much about R4 but I believe since if DSlink can do a update to support SDHC, why not the R4.  I'm still waitin for an update to see if it will support it or not before I buy it.  Planning on also getting either a CycloDS or Ace RPG, and M3 Real as an alternative to R4 if it doesn't support SDHC.


----------



## sylux92 (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(kryptkillor @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Well I don't know much about R4 but I believe since if DSlink can do a update to support SDHC, why not the R4.  I'm still waitin for an update to see if it will support it or not before I buy it.  Planning on also getting either a CycloDS or Ace RPG, and M3 Real as an alternative to R4 if it doesn't support SDHC.


Yes but the DSLink has built in memory for firmware. The r4 you put it on the card, so i dont see how its possible.


----------



## Beware (Oct 26, 2007)

I honestly don't see SDHC coming out for the R4 anytime soon.  Just because they said it will have it, doesn't mean they've figured it out.  Like sylux92 said, the R4 stores all its firmware on the microSD card, not on onboard memory, so reading the HC sector of microSD cards is a large issue.  I think it would be a cool feature, but I don't think it would happen anytime soon.


----------



## suineg (Oct 27, 2007)

Items that support SD but not SDHC usually see half of the memory.

I am sure it's a software patch that is necessary and the card should be able to be seen.

I haven't bought one yet to see if the R4 will even recognize it like a lot of items.


----------



## Nio (Nov 3, 2007)

What happend to end of the week ... its already end of the month.
I really would like to see the "pokemon connection" (wii/DS) before the pal version of pokemon comes out...


----------



## jincongz (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone know any updates? I'm between getting a 4gb or a 2 gb for myself, giving my 1gb to my sister.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 6, 2007)

arg, I wish they would post some information...


----------



## MadBob (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually it's is a good point that as the R4DS needs to read the card to load the firmware, then it isn't possible to get SDHC support because it would not be able to [loop] read the card to load the firmware [/loop]

Unless they have some way of flashing new firmware into the cart itself? I have not been aware of the R4 being flashable for firmware?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, it's been said in the podcast that the R4 team is just making a new revision R4 to support SDHC.  All owners of the original (or case updated ones, for that matter) are screwed for SDHC support.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now the new question is whether owners of the old version will get anymore updates.   I figure that unless they are going to make sweeping changes to the new revision (onboard flashable, different GUI, etc.) the firmwares might just be interchangeable between the 2 carts since they likely will only be adding the SDHC compatibility to the hardware. 

We can hope anyway.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Nov 10, 2007)

SDHC support isn't a deal breaker for me, the R4 team have come up trumps with their support time and time again and personally i think the R4 for its money is quite simply brilliant. Of course moving forward I'd like to hold more and more games etc, but in reality the top rated games for DS still can be held on a 2Gb card without the need for SDHC higher capacity. At this point I'm looking forward to the bug fixes and arm7fix issues to be resolved....having had a SC miniSD and SC DS One in the past, the R4's simplistic easy to use software and kernel means it simply works straight away almost 99% of the time.


----------



## ackers (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> SDHC support isn't a deal breaker for me, the R4 team have come up trumps with their support time and time again


Not rly... all the emails i send them never get responded to and their website desperately needs updating (it says 2006 at the bottom!) also, not putting the official forums back up is not very nice for newbies looking for support. i nvr knew this site existed until someone linked it in the r4 forums.


----------



## jincongz (Nov 10, 2007)

And now that M3 gets a new website, i think one of two things will happen.
They will fold, or they will redo everything.

I only want SDHC for the speed.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Not really... all the emails i send them never get responded to and their website desperately needs updating (it says 2006 at the bottom!) also, not putting the official forums back up is not very nice for newbies looking for support. i nvr knew this site existed until someone linked it in the r4 forums.Â



I'm not being funny or anything, but do you really expect an individual response from a company that MUST receive 1000's of emails a day whinging on about the R4 not working with the Wii so Pokemon Battle Revolution works or when is Worms 2 going to be fixed etc?

As for their website being out of date? the copyright information doesn't mean the site hasn't been updated, the last update was the 14th September 2007. As for the Forums on http://r4ds.net they were taken down due to fraudulent activity. The official site doesn't have any forums. R4 communicate mainly on Hacken.cc.


----------



## carlthewinner (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, it has been over a month now and no word on the new update.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a 2GB card for my R4, as for the MicroSDHC card I have, I just bought an adapter to use it in my PSP.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad I can put it to use.  Hopefully Our friends at R4 won't let us down.


----------



## ThumpieBunnyEve (Nov 21, 2007)

Nov 21. Not a peep.
If they want to get in on the Christmas rush, 
they better get their tail in gear, and release some word, before Dec.

Or they might find themselves Kaput, in the face of December composition.

I need to buy my brother a Slot one device that supports 4gig or 8gig SDHC.

Any other options out yet? As R4v2 or SDHC-Firmware-patch is decidedly a no-show,
and the R4 team can't get their act together to even release a  Estimated schedule?







-Gurr


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ThumpieBunnyEve @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Nov 21. Not a peep.



What?

You have Mistaken.

If you want a Slot-1 card with SDHC support get a Cyclo


----------

